# MF135 Fuel Gauge & Amp Meter Bouncing



## Ant68 (Feb 5, 2015)

Hi Guys , growing up on the land as a child and now a father myself 40 years has passed by .I visiting my fathers ex-farm often and notice his old MF135 sitting in the paddock rotting away.So I decided to have it restored by a local Tractor repairer .I would love to post some photos .I also have have a few question to ask the experts on this forum .

The generator was replaced along with all the gauges and fuel float etc etc 
When I start the tractor the fuel gauge reads empty as does the amp meter.
As I increase the revs the fuel gauge needle goes up to almost full where there's only 1/2 tank of diesel in the tank , after a while the fuel needle settles to around the 1/2 mark but fluctuates with the revs slightly, is this normal ?
The amp gauge sits on zero when idling then when the revs increase it bounces around to 15 amps ,when you back off the rev's go back down to zero , is this right ?
The repairer is telling me this is normal , I just can't remember the gauges bouncing around like that when I was a small kid .
Thanks in advance Tony


----------



## skunkhome (Nov 30, 2008)

It is likely the two issues are not related. You may have an issue with your fuel level sending unit. As for the ammeter, it may be acting normally. If you have a generator as opposed to alternator it probably is not charging enough at idle to register on the meter. When you increase the rpms the generator stArts working and the ammeter will indicate positive amps until the battery levels are back up to "full" then the amps will return to zero or near zero. If you return the throttle to idle the amps will also drop to zero or maybe into negative amperage if you are running your lights or other power accessories. I would consider this normal. If however the needle is bouncing all over the place while engine is at constant rpm and electrical load is unchanged then there is likely an issue with the mechanical electric regulator sticking or an intermittent break in your wiring .


----------



## eoinmassey (Jan 3, 2015)

I agree with skunkhome on what he says on everything Barr the fuel gauge as our 135 always did the same I believe it to be perfectly natural


----------

